# Question about Showcase



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Are the cspire, ntelos, alltel and us cellular showcases considered "generic cdma" showcases? I can't get a real straight answer with google. I know my battery says vzw after the serial number, but on the phone itself under the battety, it lists as an i500a.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

C spire and us cellular are NOT generic Ibeleive alltel isnt generic either

ntelos is generic


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hmm ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

One way to tell is, the notification pulldown will say "HOME" on a generic showcase.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, then Alltel has generic Showcases apparently  Does this help or hinder in installing roms? Or just make it a pain in the butt tracking down stuff to fix bricks?


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats just one way, check the build prop also to see if you see this line " ro.product.brand=acg".

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like we are batting 1000, build.prop shows that exact line. Okie dokie, thanks for the info.


----------

